# mount marijuana



## stonedsmithy (Mar 21, 2007)

its a *EDIT FOR LANGUAGE* pic (my bad) but this was a old calander i found otha day.every year here in n.z theres a bud of the year comp for this calander an yeah if you thought my plant big bertha was big check this out,this plant netted 2.7kg of prime sativa bud just look at the dude at the bottom right of pic compare the heads to his arm this plant really is amazing


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 21, 2007)

that thing is huge!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2007)

Incredible!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2007)

A classic example of what a Sativa will do if it's growth is maximized and not topped or modified. Nature at it's best!

I have a room that has a 14 foot ceiling. I've always thought about growing a huge Sativa in there. Indoors, it would take a half dozen lights to really provide enough light to the entire plant. What a harvest it would be...

That's the true advantage of outside grows. The sun is an awesome light for weed!


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 21, 2007)

I love Sativas.I wish I could grow something like that


----------

